# Case 480 B information



## kdawes (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a Case 480 B backhoe tractor that has a bad throwout bearing, so the clutch is constantly engaged. My question is whether this thing has a torque convertor which I assume it does and why it would refuse to go into forward gears, but does go into reverse but with very little movement. What kind oif chance is there of someone having a diagram for the transmission, torque converter and clutch assembly that I could take a look at to determine whether or not I want to tackle this job? Any help with info or diagrams would be appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Need your help on this one folks. I never been around one of these as they fall under construction so I have no access to any info.
caseman-d


----------

